# subjuntivo/ conjuntivo e o verbo achar



## FloMar

Ouvi no _Vale Tudo_ a Lais dizer 'eu achei que você soubesse'. Ela poderia ter dito 'eu achei que você sabia' ou 'soube', e dizendo essas expressões indicaria que teria mais certeza?  Eu achava que somente se utilizava achar com o subjuntivo no negativo ou no interrogativo.  Poderiam esclarecer para mim?


----------



## Vanda

Gramaticalmente ela conjugou o verbo no subjuntivo que é o tempo ''pedido'' pela incerteza, _grosso modo_. 





> O *modo subjuntivo* é empregado em orações subordinadas quando essas expressam sentimento, hipótese, probabilidade ou incerteza.  fonte


Quanto aos usos de ''você sabia'' ou ''você soube'', veja uma explicação mais completa aqui: Pretérito perfeito vs. imperfeito - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Ouvi no _Vale Tudo_ a Lais dizer 'eu achei que você soubesse'. Ela poderia ter dito 'eu achei que você sabia' ou 'soube', e dizendo essas expressões indicaria que teria mais certeza?


 do indicativo
No português de Portugal, sim. O uso do imperfeito do indicativo indicaria uma certeza maior e é possível, até, que seja mais frequente do que o conjuntivo independentemente do grau de certeza. Em frases como '_Julguei que soubeste disso através de x..._', o perfeito também seria possível, mas veja que nesse caso não há qualquer dúvida quanto a saber, há erro quanto à via pela qual soube.


----------



## FloMar

Para esclarecer - é porque a Lais se enganou e o seu interloctor não soube (que a Solange estava grávida), que a ela utiliza o subjuntivo?
'eu achei que você soubesse que a Solange é grávida'


----------



## FloMar

*esta'*


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

'eu achei que você sabia' parece-me soar _mais_ naturalmente, pelo menos aos meus ouvidos (desentupidos).


----------



## metaphrastes

Florence,
_eu achei que você soube _não faz sentido porque, estando no pretérito perfeito (acção acabada) dá a entender que _soube e não sabe mais. _Mas como o Carfer disse, faz sentido se se referir ao meio de conhecimento: _Eu achei que você soube disto (que Fulana está grávida) através de Beltrano. _Neste caso, o pretérito perfeito se refere ao momento e circunstância exacta em que a pessoa _tomou conhecimento _ou _aprendeu. _Se não houver referência a uma situação específica, entende-se o verbo _saber _como uma condição que é adquirida e que não nos abandona. Por exemplo, desde os quatro ou cinco anos de idade _sabia _contar até dez. Se disser: _soube contar até dez, _é porque pela idade e outras mazelas já não o sei mais. Mas posso dizer: _aprendi a contar até dez com cinco anos de idade_ (independentemente de me lembrar ou não como se faz) porque _aprender _se refere ao processo momentâneo de tomar conhecimento, e não ao facto de se continuar ou não a saber aquilo que se aprendeu.


----------



## Ari RT

Creio que a pergunta se refira à semântica do verbo "achar". Em Espanhol temos os "verbos del corazón": achar, pensar, crer, gostar, desgostar, anelar, desejar, em resumo aqueles que impliquem desejo, incerteza, apreciação, avaliação. Em Português, o fragmento
_"Desculpe pelo barulho de ontem à noite. Não imaginei que você estava dormindo."_
não levanta muitas sobrancelhas. Não imaginei (ontem à noite) que você estava (ontem à noite) dormindo (ação contínua no tempo da oração). Gramaticalmente, passa. No máximo, algum professor de Português muito criterioso vai dizer que o fragmento pode ser melhorado do ponto de vista semântico. Em Espanhol formal estaria defeituoso - embora seja coloquial! Sendo um "verbo del corazón", imaginar pede subjuntivo: Não imaginei que você ESTIVESSE dormindo. Questão semelhante a esta caiu em um exame do DELE (o Cambridge certificate do Espanhol). O amigo salmantino a quem pedi esclarecimentos - já que na minha opinião os equivalentes espanhóis de estava e estivesse eram ambos opções corretas - achou a resposta óbvia ululante. Para isso serve o subjuntivo, tanto em Português quanto em Espanhol, quanto na maioria das línguas ocidentais, para veicular conteúdos subjetivos. Para os objetivos temos o modo indicativo.

Pelo menos no Brasil, não fazemos muita questão de obrigar ao subjuntivo por questões semânticas. Se na TV o personagem dissesse "eu achei que você sabia" (significando "eu achei que você JÁ sabia), passaria sem reparos. "Eu achei que você SOUBE" depende de contexto, veja o comentário de metaphrastes acima. O uso do subjuntivo (soubesse) nesse caso indica que quem escreveu as falas detém recursos linguísticos avançados e é cuidadoso na escolha dos tempos verbais.

Considerando que FloMar tem o Inglês como língua nativa e as formas verbais em inglês para soubesse, sabia e soube são as mesmas, vamos a exemplos.
I've made that comment about John's new girlfriend because I thought (that) you KNEW (yesterday, when I've spoken) he'd got a new girlfriend. = pensei que você SOUBESSE que ele havia encontrado...
Your friend Jane told me you KNEW that he was dating someone = ... disse que você (já) SABIA  que ele estava saindo com alguém.
My bad, I should have known better, since I myself only KNEW about her through a long chain of facebook friends-of-friends = eu mesmo só SOUBE dela através...


----------



## FloMar

The translations into English really help.  I'm going to study them and get back to you if I have more questions.  Regards


----------



## FloMar

I've made that comment about John's new girlfriend because I thought (that) you KNEW (yesterday, when I've spoken) he'd got a new girlfriend. = pensei que você SOUBESSE que ele havia encontrado...
so we use the subjunctive here because the knowing was hypothetical – I now know that you didn’t know

Your friend Jane told me you KNEW that he was dating someone = ... disse que você (já) SABIA que ele estava saindo com alguém. 
The knowing preceded and followed the telling 

My bad, I should have known better, since I myself only KNEW about her through a long chain of facebook friends-of-friends = eu mesmo só SOUBE dela através... 

I became aware of at one moment in time, similar to I met her. Could we also use sabia here as a long chain of facebook friends of friends might take more than a moment. 
Please clarify


----------



## Ari RT

No, you can't use one for the other. 
_Sabia _is an "imperfect" tense: the action (knowing) is not finished. 
- I always knew that you would come back someday, so I kept your room all set. (Eu sabia que você eventualmente voltaria, por isso mantive seu quarto arrumado)
I kept myself in a continuous state of "knowing", not finished yet, I still know that (someday) you'll be back.

While _soube _is a perfect tense: the action has reached its completude.
- I got fired the worst way possible. My boss didn't even care to tell me. I knew of my dismissal from a friend. (Eu soube da minha dispensa através de um amigo).
Action finished, I knew (in the past) = I learned, I was told of.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Hey, she uses _whilst_ instead of _while_ and _learnt_ instead of _learned_. Remember she speaks BrE, not AmE.


----------



## FloMar

Ari RT said:


> No, you can't use one for the other.
> _Sabia _is an "imperfect" tense: the action (knowing) is not finished.
> - I always knew that you would come back someday, so I kept your room all set. (Eu sabia que você eventualmente voltaria, por isso mantive seu quarto arrumado)
> I kept myself in a continuous state of "knowing", not finished yet, I still know that (someday) you'll be back.
> 
> While _soube _is a perfect tense: the action has reached its completude.
> - I got fired the worst way possible. My boss didn't even care to tell me. I knew of my dismissal from a friend. (Eu soube da minha dispensa através de um amigo).
> Action finished, I knew (in the past) = I learned, I was told of.




I now understand.  Could you confirm my other comments :  
I've made that comment about John's new girlfriend because I thought (that) you KNEW (yesterday, when I've spoken) he'd got a new girlfriend. = pensei que você SOUBESSE que ele havia encontrado...
so we use the subjunctive here because the knowing was hypothetical – I now know that you didn’t know

Your friend Jane told me you KNEW that he was dating someone = ... disse que você (já) SABIA que ele estava saindo com alguém. 
The knowing preceded and followed the telling


----------



## Ari RT

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Hey, she uses _whilst_ instead of _while_ and _learnt_ instead of _learned_. Remember she speaks BrE, not AmE.



Marcisorio, I demand the right to make mistakes, due to all the non natives of the language. 

FloMar, the first one: The THINKING (means evaluation, supposition, guess) asks for "to know" in subjunctive mode, but only due to semantic reasons.
We say I'd love IF it rained all day. "To love" (meaning appreciate, like, enjoy) asks for "to rain" in subjunctive mode. Again, due to semantics.
I wouldn't care too much about subjunctive due to semantics in cases like these, since 99% of the Portuguese speakers do not. I'm pretty sure to say the same about the Spanish speakers, therefore it builds up to almost one billion people around the globe who wouldn't care about this detail. If you said "eu não sabia que você ESTAVA  dormindo", very few people will notice, either in Portuguese or Spanish. And I dare to say that this formula is more colloquial than the subjunctive one.

The second one: SABIA, simple past, because the act depicted (the acquisition of the knowledge about his dating someone) is complete.

I'm not good at explaining this, so stop here if it's not clear, for I'll make it even more complicated, as you asked about past perfect, which is yet another issue:
If the knowing preceded the talk, then the verb should go to past perfect (which is, in Portuguese terms, more-than-perfect): the action was completed in the past, before the time (also in the past) about which we talk.
- I learned (yesterday, when we met) that Paul had told you (the week before) about his dating someone.
I learned, I had no doubt, I was not guessing. I may use indicative mode to point to what I was sure about: he had told you (before our chat) about the datings.
That translates to Portuguese as:
- Eu soube (ontem) que Paul FALARA a você (há uma semana) sobre ele estar saindo com alguém.
- I was sure (yesterday) that you KNEW by Paul himself about his dating someone. Translates as
- Eu tinha certeza (ontem) de que você SOUBERA ...

Now I don't know for sure whether Paul has ever told you anything. Yesterday, when we were chatting, I was supposing that to be true:
- I thought (yesterday, when we met) that Paul had told you (the week before) about his dating someone.
Apart from the first verb (learn x think) the phrases are identical. But now it translates to Portuguese as:
-Eu PENSAVA (ontem) que Paul HOUVESSE FALADO a você (há uma semana) sobre ele estar saindo com alguém.
"Falar" goes subjunctive, due to the meaning of "pensar".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Gostei da frase "Eu pensava que Paul houvesse falado a você sobre ele estar saindo com alguém".


----------



## bleuboia

Ola!

No futuro, usa-se o futuro do subjuntivo, futuro simples, infinitivo pessoal, o subjuntivo presente?

Acho que ele se dar conta.
Acho que ele se dara conta
Acho que ele se vai dar conta.
Acho que ele se dê conta.

I think that he will realize it.

E no negativo?
Acho que ele não se dar conta.
Acho que ele não se dara conta
Acho que ele não se vai dar conta.
Acho que ele não se dê conta.

I think that he will not realize it.


----------



## Carfer

bleuboia said:


> Ol*á*!
> 
> No futuro, usa-se o futuro do subjuntivo, futuro simples, infinitivo pessoal, o subjuntivo presente?
> 
> Acho que ele se dar conta.
> Acho que ele se dará conta
> Acho que ele se vai dar conta.
> Acho que ele se dê conta.
> 
> I think that he will realize it.
> 
> E no negativo?
> Acho que ele não se dar conta.
> Acho que ele não se dará conta
> Acho que ele não se vai dar conta.
> Acho que ele não se dê conta.
> 
> I think that he will not realize it.


----------

